# Ozwelders shed



## Ozwelder (Nov 11, 2014)

I thought you  guys may like a look at the new shed.

I have been threating to build a shed in the backyard for many years. Anyway as I near the end of my working life I thought, why not build a good one

Coming from a base trade as a boilermaker, I seem to be inclined towards a good safety factor in strength for what I design or build. Not that it was me who designed or built this shed. It is average size of 9 x6 metres (say 30 x 20 feet x 9 feet high at the gutters) but being smack dab in the middle of cyclone territory I did want it strong enough ( built like a brick dunny) to resist most cyclone, which are  the southern hemisphere version of hurricanes.

I added a 6m x 6m double carport on the front and a 6m x 4m at the side to give a covered area of 112m square metres and thus expanded the potential for extra covered work areas when required.

Many sheds down under are erected by using Loxins to screw down the sheet metal formed columns that are barely thicker in wall thickness than the rain gutter downpipes that drain them. These sheet metal components have an intimate contact with the concrete slab and corrosion begins at that point. After some years the results of corrosion and thin metal could be sheared off from the ground by Cyclonic force. This type of construction was not for me !

The company that built my shed, have a different approach. 

They use 50mm x 6mm galvanised U shaped brackets that are cast deep  into the concrete.  Me, being me, also  went belts and braces and I coated the saddles in bitumen paint before erection of the portal frames. The portal frame C channel components are 200 x 75mm x 2.4w/t  or 8”x3” x 3/32”wt.. These C channels sit over the saddles and are connected by ½’ and 5/8” Grd 8 galvanised bolts. The cover  sheeting iron is zinc annealed  and painted. It tek screws to 4” x 5” flanged perlins 

There's certainly a mess there in the photos but it’s a work in progress . The photos are  for you fellas to check out  :   








	

		
			
		

		
	
  as I suspect this construction might be different to what you have in your countries.

You will see the end of an 8 x 14 table on castors .I will be able to wheel that outside to grind and weld avoiding spraying the hot grinder sparks that would marr the walls and 2 pack floor.


On the roof there's a 5Kw solar array sitting on the roof which has average 35Kws of generation a day so we use  airconditioning, weld ,use the lathe, wash and generally do as much heavy power consumption tasks in the day hours .

There is still mobs of work to do in constructing benches across the gable end of the shed,, laying the second coat of 2 pack and bringing in the rest of the machines it always takes longer than what you plan for.

Ozwelder


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome shop brother. That should keep your stuff safe in all but the worst.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice, very nice indeed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Fellow Queenslander


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 7, 2015)

That is a great space. Thanks for posting and keep the pics coming.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks to me like the only thing wrong with is that there is still room to walk around in it...


----------



## Boswell (Apr 8, 2015)

A solar powered machine shop !  WOW.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you have any plans to add a battery bank for 24 hour power?


----------



## catskinner (Apr 12, 2015)

Nicely done and hell for stout.


----------



## markknx (Apr 12, 2015)

Very, very cool. I really like the Party patio.


----------



## Ozwelder (May 3, 2015)

cjtoombs said:


> Do you have any plans to add a battery bank for 24 hour power?



Sorry for the delay in answer I had not been back to this post for a while

Storage batteries will come when they are cost effective to buy and replace at the end of their charge cycle.Current prices are $15 and replace at around 7 years.


----------



## Ozwelder (May 3, 2015)

cjtoombs said:


> Looks to me like the only thing wrong with is that there is still room to walk around in it...


That will change at lot when the benches and machines are brought in .Most machines are on castors as is the welding table.It is wheeled out into the carport and used when welding and grinding.


----------



## Ozwelder (May 3, 2015)

Brendan M said:


> Hi Fellow Queenslander



Gidday Brendan


----------



## Ozwelder (May 3, 2015)

markknx said:


> Very, very cool. I really like the Party patio.


When in dire need of more floor space to layout on, the barbie can be pushed away and the tables and chairs moved. 

External to the shed there are 60 sq metres under the roof cover. We have a breeze over 300 days as year so it can be pleasant working out there in the cool but out of the sun.


----------



## Str8jacket (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice shed. Looks like a similar style to the one i bought. Good shed. 3 hours west and the cost to build is heaps cheaper! I wish i had the room for an awning, handy to be able to have covered outside area


----------

